# Attempt at redemption ;-)



## twocolor (Jan 7, 2015)

Is this one a little less creepy? 

{that being said, I don't think this one is comp worthy}


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 13, 2015)

I like everything about it except the way the cloth leaves the frame on the bottom left. If it just had a small amount of space between it and the border it would be perfect.


----------



## twocolor (Jan 13, 2015)

W.Y.Photo said:


> I like everything about it except the way the cloth leaves the frame on the bottom left. If it just had a small amount of space between it and the border it would be perfect.



Thank you.  I can take care of that in PS pretty easily!


----------



## hmreyna (Apr 14, 2015)

I think this is precious. Great job with the coloring, lighting, smile and more importantly, the baby wrapping technique!! Wish I could wrap a baby like this!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 14, 2015)

Did you try to crop it portrait? I see what is being said about the blanket going out of the frame but to me there is too much dead space in this photo.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 14, 2015)

I just can't get past the whole 'no arms & legs' thing - all I see is a human hatching from a fabric egg (but that's nothing to do with your image; anytime I see one done this way I get the same vibe).  That said, it seems to be popular, and if young parents like it, who are we to make judgements.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 14, 2015)

Just FYI: Thread is from January--and I think twocolor is AWOL again, anyway, so I don't know how much benefit she'll get from the thread revival.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 14, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Just FYI: Thread is from January--and I think twocolor is AWOL again, anyway, so I don't know how much benefit she'll get from the thread revival.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 14, 2015)

I've seen it elsewhere too John but my perspective is different having been an Early Intervention Specialist. It's not a way we would wrap newborns and I don't remember working with any families who used swaddling.

I've since looked it up and in case anyone sees this thread and is considering baby photography, if a newborn's legs are wrapped with a blanket or fabric etc. it should be done loosely enough to allow movement. Apparently if a baby's legs are restricted it can possibly lead to developing hip dysplasia. 

I would suggest for anyone interested in baby photography that they get medical or educational (developmental) information and use guidelines from professionals, such as information that is consistent with what might be given to first time parents. Just because something is on a website or facebook page of someone taking baby pictures doesn't mean it's necessarily a good idea or appropriate to do.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 14, 2015)

I think this Babycenter video is nicely done and gives good demonstrations and information (after the diaper commercial that is!). The pediatrician mentions using lightweight cotton or flannel baby blankets not knit ones.

How to swaddle a baby Video BabyCenter

Hip-Healthy Swaddling International Hip Dysplasia Institute


----------



## Maui Photographer (Apr 21, 2015)

I like it, it's so sweet. He is wrapped up like a little babyrito  He has such a peaceful little smile too.


----------

